# Quick Review of the PRC200 Automatic Chronograph! It's about bloody time...



## kirkh666 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi there,

My third post on this site, but many hours of reading in the past 4 months! Have learned alot and also noticed that nobody has reviewed this model yet. Infact, very few members own one, so I thought I should give it a go! 

Let me first state that I am Swedish/Iranian, so excuse any language mistakes. Here we go;-)

I own the complete black dial with SS bracelet. The first thing one might notice about the watch is its thickness, at 15,8 it is a rather thick but with amazing presence. Both the case and bracelet combine polished and brushed steel which give it a nice 3D effect at any angle, at any light. The sides of the watch look very very nice, infact abit of a sculpture if i may be so bold. The glass is sapphire ofcourse, and it has stayed scratch resistance since. 

I have had the watch for 3 months now, have used it everyday since the day it arrived. I only take it off at nights due to 2 reasons: first and most important is that the movement, being one of the cheapest chronograph automatics on the market, isnt adjusted to any positions, so I place the watch face down during my 7 hours of sleep and that seems to work very well with the accuracy. Second reason being that body heat for 7 or 8 hours affects the rate of the watch.

Accuracy, compared to atomic clock, has been around 10-14 seconds fast everyday (14 if I used the chronograph function during the day). All in all, very acceptable accuracy. I set the time once a week. I have read that the accuracy gets better at around 5 or 6 months of use on most automatic watches, so that's still to be inspected. The power reserve is great too! not a single problem there. All in all, very happy with this movement and would buy it again if I had the chance. 

The crown feel is really smooth and at the same time tight. It takes a good 8 or 9 turns to completely screw it in which is very good if you are concerned about water resistance, which is rated at 200m (with screw-down back case). I contacted the swatch group in sweden about the water resistance, and they said as long as the chronograph pushers arent used while in water, the watch should stay tight to a minimum depth of 20m (that is swimming at that depth and not just being stationary, had it been ISO6435, it would stand a margin of 25% extra depth). The watch does feel really tough and I can wear it worry free in war.

The look of the watch is just awesome. For a student like me, I can wear it in parties, at lectures, home, swimming pool etc, and not worry about looking out of place. In fact, from a 45 degree angle, the dial looks brilliant with red markers at every 15 minutes position. The chrome around the sub-dials is very elegant and clean indeed. 

Now to the complaints. I think the bracelet could use another micro-adjust hole! It only has two and that is abit annoying when the bracelet is either too tight or too loose! I think Tissot could fix this very easily but...o| Other issues include bad lume and no anti-reflection coating on the crystal (Makes it a pain in the as... to take good pictures). I have some nice photos which i cannot share right now, it shows fail errors, but will post them very soon! 

Will I buy this watch again? Absolutly...Loving it! |>


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Good review. Sounds like you are pretty pleased with it overall. I considered the watch a few times myself. Look forward to your pics.


----------



## kirkh666 (Sep 12, 2011)

Or 3 by 3...haha


----------



## kirkh666 (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## k33k0z (Nov 19, 2009)

you change the strap??what size is it?


----------



## kirkh666 (Sep 12, 2011)

k33k0z said:


> you change the strap??what size is it?


Yes I did try this awesome brown strap for a month and just changed back to bracelet a week ago. The size was 20mm. I think the bracelet is better for everyday use, and has some extra bling + its easier to buckle than tightening the strap everytime i wear it. I have both though, so I change whenever it feels right


----------



## kirkh666 (Sep 12, 2011)

k33k0z said:


> you change the strap??what size is it?





JwY said:


> Good review. Sounds like you are pretty pleased with it overall. I considered the watch a few times myself. Look forward to your pics.


Yes I am pleased with the overall package, and thank you for the reply and reading 

The pictures are up...


----------



## k33k0z (Nov 19, 2009)

owh.,,i'am looking for the rubber strap for this watch..just wanna try something new..


----------



## lictor4 (Jul 19, 2010)

I've had this PRC auto for over a year. I wear it everyday and love the SS band but just bought a NATO style strap for something different. It's from ebay
Its very comfy to wear 





















Shortly after getting this watch I had a scare with a pin breaking, so the nato band has the added bonus that both pins have to fail before the watch can go for a dive.


----------



## kirkh666 (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow that thing really looks good on the strap...i havent had any problems with the bracelet yet but now i will be morecarefull...thx


----------



## ernestoc (Dec 15, 2011)

hello people i hope you guys can help....

i want to purchase the PRC200
but i found to differente prices and different names, although both like exactly the same
what is the difference between the Tissot Tsport PRC200 Auto Chrono and the PRC200 Auto Chrono?

Tissot T-Sport PRC200 Automatic Chrono Mens Watch T014.427.11.051.00

Tissot PRC200 Automatic Mens Watch T014.427.11.081.00


----------



## kirkh666 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi...Well, I think they are the same because the prc200 is in the T-sport family! So I would think one of the links has included the family name that the prc200 belongs to! It's like saying "The big tasty", or McDonalds' Big Tasty"


ernestoc said:


> hello people i hope you guys can help....
> 
> i want to purchase the PRC200
> but i found to differente prices and different names, although both like exactly the same
> ...


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

The PRC Tissot 200 is one watch i really considered getting once, its a nice watch indeed.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

kirkh666 said:


> Hi...Well, I think they are the same because the prc200 is in the T-sport family! So I would think one of the links has included the family name that the prc200 belongs to! It's like saying "The big tasty", or McDonalds' Big Tasty"


I would agree but they are showing different codes, so I would assume a slight difference. Perhaps only face colour?


----------

